# Netzteile von ARLT



## DvS (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wollte euch mal fragen ob Ihr erfahrung mit den Netzteilen von Arlt.com gemacht habt ?

Ich möchte mir die Tage meinen neuen PC kaufen der so zusammengestellt ist. 

   CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Duo
Intel® Core 2 Duo E8500 (Art.-Nr.: HPHI49)
Core 2 Duo E8500 (2x 3166 MHz) 
  € 179,90*


https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_775/Asus/P5Q_PRO/269719/?
  Mainboards Sockel 775
Asus P5Q PRO (Art.-Nr.: GPEAE2)
P5Q PRO (P45 Express) 
  € 124,90*


https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_PCIe/Asus/ENGTX260-HTDP/274423/?
  Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
Asus ENGTX260/HTDP (Art.-Nr.: JBXVP1)
ENGTX260/HTDP (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260) 
  € 254,-*


https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzteile_bis_600_Watt/be_quiet!/Dark_Power_PRO_550W/272585/?
  Netzteile bis 600 Watt
be quiet! Dark Power PRO 550W (Art.-Nr.: TN5V25)
Dark Power PRO 550W (550 Watt) 
  € 112,90*


https://www.alternate.de/html/produ...0/Corsair/DIMM_4_GB_DDR2-800_DHX_Kit/247985/?
  Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800
Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 DHX Kit (Art.-Nr.: ICIE5J)
DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 DHX Kit (4096 MB) 
  € 69,90*
https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Festplatten_3,5_Zoll_SATA/Samsung/HD322HJ_320_GB/261970/?
  Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung HD322HJ 320 GB (Art.-Nr.: A9BU30)
HD322HJ 320 GB (320 GB) 
  € 42,99*


https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Midi_Tower/Antec/Three_Hundred/299750/?
  Gehäuse Midi  Tower
Antec Three Hundred (Art.-Nr.: TQXA62)
Three Hundred (3 x 5,25" extern) 
  € 59,90*


https://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_Luefter/Thermalright/Kuehlkoerper_IFX-14/218011/?
  CPU Lüfter
Thermalright Kühlkörper IFX-14 (Art.-Nr.: HXLR12)
Kühlkörper IFX-14 (775, AM2) 
  € 64,90*


nun hat sich mir die große Frage aufgetan, ob ich lieber ein Arlt Netzteil kaufe da ich meine komponenten auch bei Arlt kaufe und somit die Garantie komplett vom Rechner von Arlt getragen wird. 



Sparen würde ich fast 80 Euro, was wirklich eine schöne Stange Geld ist.


Gruß Centris


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2009)

Einen E8500 würd ich zum zocken nun wirklich nicht nehmen, eher einen schönen Quad wie den Phenom 2.
Die Zeit der Dualcore Prozessoren niegt sich solangsam dem Ende zu.

Das 4GB Kit ist irgendwie ganz schön teuer, genau wie das NT (hier würd ich eher ein Coolermaster SIlent Pro mit 500W nehmen)


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (12. Januar 2009)

Lass mal lieber die NT vom Arlt wo se sind und nimm das, was Stefan empfohlen hat 

Beim RAM tut´s auch der hier:
ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH

Sparen tust aber nicht wirklich viel, Arlt hat Schweine-Preise für Riegel, da ist ja K&M sogar um einiges billiger, die haben übrigens auch nen Super-Service!
4096MB Mushkin XP2-6400 CL4 KIT RedLine LV

Wo noch ordentlich was rausholen könntest, wäre der Kühler, ARLT Computer Produkte GmbH

kühlt fast genauso gut wie der IFX-14 und hat schon nen Lüfter dabei, den beim IFX noch extra kaufen musst!

Quad wäre echt sinnvoll, vor allem, wenn du nebst zocken auch noch Videobearbeitung machen willst!


----------



## Blaubaer (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte in meinem ersten Spiele-PC auch ein Arlt-Netzteil und es ist mir direkt auf der ersten Lanparty abgeraucht.

Also würde ich auch zu einem Markennetzteil raten!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Januar 2009)

Kann mich den Anderen nur anschließen, nimm lieber ein richtiges Netzteil: Cooler Master, Enermax, Seasonic...
Am Netzteil solltest du nicht spaaren

Btw. der Speicher ist viel zu teuer 


MFG


----------



## DvS (12. Januar 2009)

kein Bequiet ? Oder einfach zu teuer ?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Januar 2009)

DvS schrieb:


> kein Bequiet ? Oder einfach zu teuer ?



Doch Be quiet ist schon okay, aber halt auch etwas teuer außerdem sind die von dir gewählten 550W ziemlich viel 
Über 500 sollten es nicht sein.


MFG


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mir die NT-Preise bei Arlt so anschaue, würde ich mal generell ins Grübeln kommen, egal ob Corsair oder sonstwas, bist immer deutlich über 100 € los, da kannst online doch in der Summe über deine Komponenten fast nen 100er oder mehr sparen 

Wenn vor Ort beim Händler, dann schau dir mal beim K&M die Rubrik hier an:

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel

Greetz


----------



## Akkuschrauber (13. Januar 2009)

Also zu Arlt-Netzteilen kann ich nur soviel sagen:
-Meines hab ich schon seit fast 2 Jahren,
-Es ist ziemlich laut, auch unter Windows,
-Die Kabel sind nicht gesleevt (grauenhaft),
-Kein Kabelmanagement + kleines Case = Horror ohne Ende...

Ich hab mir jetzt ein Corsair HX520W (oder so) bestellt und hoffe dass das leiser ist (schlimmer kanns ja nicht mehr werden...)

Grüße
Akkuschrauber


----------



## Dr.Bishop (14. Januar 2009)

Die Nt´s sind fürn Po......

Achja und falls du vor hast wirglich dir einen Rechner beim Arlt in Mannheim zusammen schrauben zu lassen.......lass dir das was ich nun schreibe mal durch den Kopf gehen.....


Meine Frau hat sich vor ca. 2 Jahren dort einen office Pc gekauft, gleich nach 2 Wochen war das Mainboard und die Ram´s im Eimer, natürlich wurde alles auf Garantie ausgetausch......jetzt kommts : Die Teile die Defekt waren wurden gegen viel billigere und leistungs schwächere ausgetausch, mit der Begründung....jaaa die anderen hatten wir halt nicht auf Lager....


----------



## Jierdan (18. September 2014)

Hat sich daran mittlerweile was geändert? Die Specs sehen bei Arlt ja sooo schlecht nicht aus.


----------



## eXquisite (18. September 2014)

Nein.


----------

